# How often can you attend a Wyndham timeshare presentation?



## dustenm (Feb 15, 2015)

I have stayed at a few Wyndham timeshare resorts recently and will be staying at a few more.  I finally signed up to attend one of there timeshare presentations for a great offer of $75 gift card + 1 week free vacation certificate.  

My question is can you attend one of these at each different resort you go to? or is there a limit of 1 per a certain amount of time no matter how many resorts you visit?  

They never ask me if I have attended one of them before so it makes me think it does not matter.  & I am interested to hear what different resorts have to say.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 15, 2015)

Most of us won't get sucked into a 1.5+ hour torture session with Wyndham for less the $150 gift card.

Bring a kitchen timer with you and set it for the number of minutes your "guest slip" has on it. And when you check in at the desk, verify the PROMISED GIFT  (and have the staff member initial both the $ value, gift week and TIME LIMIT... you don't want them to say, after 90 minutes, that the gift of Bonus Week was not offer TODAY; Today you get a plastic bobble-head doll. And with that and your timer, be prepare to stand up and LOUDLY proclaim your freedom and DEMAND your gift.

Polite people NOT in control of the time, will be held for 4-6 hours, before being walked to "gifting" and out the door.


----------



## dustenm (Feb 15, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Most of us won't get sucked into a 1.5+ hour torture session with Wyndham for less the $150 gift card.
> 
> Bring a kitchen timer with you and set it for the number of minutes your "guest slip" has on it. And when you check in at the desk, verify the PROMISED GIFT  (and have the staff member initial both the $ value, gift week and TIME LIMIT... you don't want them to say, after 90 minutes, that the gift of Bonus Week was not offer TODAY; Today you get a plastic bobble-head doll. And with that and your timer, be prepare to stand up and LOUDLY proclaim your freedom and DEMAND your gift.
> 
> Polite people NOT in control of the time, will be held for 4-6 hours, before being walked to "gifting" and out the door.




They did offer me a $150 gift card or the $75 & 1 free vacation week.  I used the certificates before and they are a good deal for me so the cert & $75 was a great deal.  

Yes, I will be sure to set my clock on my phone.  I did this once before at a timeshare meeting with another company.  I will also be sure to have them initial the guest slip.  Is it the check-in staff member I should have do this? Or the person doing the presentation?


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 15, 2015)

Untill people refuse to go the sales model will not change and marketing costs will continue at 55 % of sales.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2015)

dustenm said:


> I have stayed at a few Wyndham timeshare resorts recently and will be staying at a few more.  I finally signed up to attend one of there timeshare presentations for a great offer of $75 gift card + 1 week free vacation certificate.
> 
> My question is can you attend one of these at each different resort you go to? or is there a limit of 1 per a certain amount of time no matter how many resorts you visit?
> 
> They never ask me if I have attended one of them before so it makes me think it does not matter.  & I am interested to hear what different resorts have to say.



I think it's one per every 6 months.

Richard


----------



## Explorer7 (Feb 16, 2015)

I stopped attending them about 2 years ago, but when I did attend them I found that it appeared to be at the discretion of the local team because I have attempted to escape presentations by lettem them know that I had attended one as little as one or two weeks prior and they did not let me off the hook but pressed me to attend. Now I don’t attend it at any time for any reason.  My personal experience is that it’s like playing with snakes. Sometimes it’s tolerable and maybe a little fun but more often than not I spend too much of my vacation energy trying to avoid getting bitten. Even though I don’t buy sometimes it’s hard to keep from feeling bitten just getting a parking pass how much more sitting across from a salesman filtering through the misrepresentations and pressure to show me something broken in my ownership or life that requires me to buy more points… My personal experience is YUK... But that’s just me and I developed my position over time.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 16, 2015)

Explorer7 said:


> *My personal experience is that it’s like playing with snakes. Sometimes it’s tolerable and maybe a little fun but more often than not I spend too much of my vacation energy trying to avoid getting bitten. *



:rofl:

Agreed, it spoils my vacation zen. I sometimes have to get ugly to get my parking pass and it takes a while for my feathers to get unruffled.


----------



## ilenekm (Feb 16, 2015)

We went to 2 back to back in the same week. One in Chicago and one in Glacier Canyon. One salesperson said we needed Club Wyndham Access points to complete our portfolio. The other thought that Access points wouldn't help us and we needed to buy Margaritaville. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooknslice19 (Feb 16, 2015)

I just came back from Santa Barbara and suffered through the highest- pressure sales pitch of the several I have experienced since I bought Wyndham (re-sale, of course).  The promised 60-minute pitch (including a podium presentation of 20 mins. - which I didn't mind BTW; it was sort of a refresher in how Wyndham works) turned into 3 hours with a sales weasel and a rotating cast of "supervisors". Knowing that I was re-sale, they hustled us into an enticing, but isolated, oceanfront Royal Vista unit - probably to get me away from the rest of the developer-bought or CWA folks they were trolling in the meeting room.  I blame myself for the 3 hours because my wife and I tend to be "nice people" not wanting to be rude, but believe me, that approach gets you NOWHERE with these snakes.

I had no problem resisting their entreaties, but it was obvious they hate people like me.  The weasel actually said that Wyndham may cut off people like me from future "updates" because of the cost of the "freebies" we get  if we don't buy. 

From his lips to God's ears!!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 16, 2015)

dustenm said:


> ... Is it the check-in staff member I should have do this? Or the person doing the presentation?



Some of the Wyndham sites actually use a sign in sheet when you enter their waiting area for your update ... so I sign with IN and date/time stamp it; also asking the person doing the check it - "what time do you have?'

And then then CLOCK starts running...... 

Hooknslice19 --- the Royal Vista sales staff is the worst around. I actually have a standing order if several of the "bad egg" sales staff are employed there (even if they are not at work _THAT_ day) ... I use that as a I feel threaten and stalked due to the multiple police activity X years ago (and one time onsite at a Wyndham resort & at my unit). And the long term female employees, ALWAYS tell me if Wyndham sales has AGAIN hired him back.

PS I have figured out how to loot their Danish and coffee -- use the back door at the end of the hallway; go to the rest room, walk the hall to the coffee and Danish, back to the checkin desk and point out my TIME is up and the reception staff, goes and gets my loot. And down the elevator I go ... I usually escape from both the salesman and his "supervisor" ... I know the underlings and sometimes, they like a good ZAP while blaming me.


----------



## dustenm (Feb 17, 2015)

Went to the timeshare presentation today and was in and out in 90 minutes & got the gift as promised.

They gave use lunch and we chit chatted a little. Then I made it pretty clear from the start that I was not interested in buying but was just there for the free gift.  The guy said it was a waste of his time and mine so  he did not even try to sell anything.  He just went to the back room and came out with a paper he wanted me to sign saying I could leave early if I sign it.  I read the paper and it was for a credit check authorization.  I told him there was no way I was signing this then he said we must sit 45 more minute for the 90 minutes to be up so I said I was fine with that.  He then walked away to the back room and came out only 10 minutes before the time was up and asked if I wanted to buy any points I said no and the second manager came with a backup offer.  Again said no and I was on my way with my gift.  Seems to me if you are pretty clear with them they don't bother you much.  I don't understand how some people sit for many hours at these as when my 90 minutes are up they are always ready to get rid of me. Maybe it has something to do with us being younger in our early 30's & that I make it clear I am not buying.

This was my second timeshare presentation experience & it was at the Wyndham Smokey Mountains.


----------

